# Favorite Hot Sauce?



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always been a "Tabasco Sauce" guy, cause that's what my Dad used.

But I flew with a guy recently that carried a bottle of this with him to help flavor airline food.

http://www.heartbreakingdawns.com/heartbreaking-dawns-1498-trinidad-scorpion-sauce/

Yes it was hot, but not much more than Tabasco... But it was also sweet. I bought a couple bottles and I've used it on Red Beans and Rice and it is awesome.

Any other favorites?

Jim


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Marie Sharp's (I like most of them I've tried, but tend to go w/the hotter ones)


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I like Tabasco with vodka and tomato juice! Other than that, there's an instrument dealer out of Mobile that has hot sauce made with their companies name on it. Comes in a small bottle like Tabasco but it is by far the best hot sauce I've ever tasted. I'll try to remember to bring you a bottle of it next time I'm down and your home. With Bauer road being closed, I have to drive by your house to get over to launch the boat now so it's not out of the way.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Texas pete. Louisiana. Crystals.

I don't like tabasco one bit.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tabasco regular, smoked jalapeno and habanero. Tiger sauce, Yucatan Sunshine, Cholula Sauce, Sriracha, Wasabi, jalapeno slices. All this is used regular at the house. I like taste, i don't need a million scoville units. Each complements a different cusine. Not to mention cayenne, white and black pepper...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> I like Tabasco with vodka and tomato juice! Other than that, there's an instrument dealer out of Mobile that has hot sauce made with their companies name on it. Comes in a small bottle like Tabasco but it is by far the best hot sauce I've ever tasted. I'll try to remember to bring you a bottle of it next time I'm down and your home. With Bauer road being closed, I have to drive by your house to get over to launch the boat now so it's not out of the way.


Mark,

Thanks... I'll save a bottle of this and we'll trade.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Ooh... I like Tiger Sauce (especially when Badazzchef reduces it with some honey and uses it as a dipping sauce)... Sriracha too in Udon.

I had the FAMOUS "Shrimp Cocktail" at St Elmo's in Indianapolis. They use FRESH grated horseradish for their cocktail sauce and it makes a HUGE difference. You will smell the cocktail sauce as much as taste it.

Wasabi is great too in small quantities. Finding real wasabi is tough though.

Jim


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I like pretty much any that are made with Cayenne peppers. I've never liked the taste of Tabasco (except the green..Jalapeno). Regular Tabasco tastes too much of vinegar for me.

I don't recommend this one:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

This is an awesome everyday sauce!! One of my favorites

http://www.tapatiohotsauce.com/


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Killer bee honey habanero.


Not hot at all (would like it to have some bite), but an awesome flavor. Amazing on a turkey club.


----------



## ShortBoatFishin (Mar 6, 2013)

Frank's RedHot. Tasty, not just hot.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, you need to try Tobasco sweet hot sauce....it's new and AWESOME!!!! I also like Tiger sauce....


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Willard's Mighty Hot Sauce. A guy here n Milton makes it and it pretty hot but has a good flavor. He sells it out of the barber shop by the Winn Dixie on the Bypass (Dogwood Dr.) in Milton.


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

I will have to try the Willard's. I like a sauce called iguana gold. It is a habanero sweet sauce. Really good stuff with a great flavor and a kick.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Tabasco regular, smoked jalapeno and habanero. Tiger sauce, Yucatan Sunshine, Cholula Sauce, Sriracha, Wasabi, jalapeno slices. All this is used regular at the house. I like taste, i don't need a million scoville units. Each complements a different cusine. Not to mention cayenne, white and black pepper...


Took a bite out of a yellow hot last week. thikning it was a different mild pepper. Wow. Defintiely sipped on some milk after that one.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I like a little Texas Pete Hotter Hot Sauce.

http://www.texaspete.com/products/hotter-hot-sauce/index.php


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cholula

louisiana

wasabi

:thumbup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Louisiana does it for me but also like Crystal.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

crystal is good on greens


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Franks Red Hot is one of the best. Lousiana is great. Tabasco in soups and gumbo. A new one I just had on wings is simply Shurfine at Grocery Outlet. Outstanding flavor and cheap.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

None better.........................If you dare!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

my favorite doesn't have a name, bought it from a guy at my local watering hole, he said it has 25 different peppers in it! Its sooo good!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sriracha is my new favorite ... Especially on sashimi and tacos.


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Frank's Red Hot - Best balanced hot sauce. Great on everything. Maybe even on Cheerios. 

Tabasco - only Chipotle & jalapeño. Never cared for the regular flavor. 

Crystal - good all around hot sauce. Same with Louisiana Hot sauce, but it is saltier than I like. 

Sriracha - a few drops on Asian food is fantastic. I mix it with Frank's & butter for buffalo wing sauce. 

Tabañero - New hot sauce from Mexico. I got a bottle in a goody bag from a recent BBQ competition, and it has amazing flavor! This may be my new favorite. 

http://www.tabanero.com/


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I like eating at Firehouse Subs just to taste all the different hot sauces. There are a few on the counter that aren't fit for human consumption. I put a drop of one on my sandwich and I thought the top of my head was going to come off. I think the name was Insanity something.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I like holsteens daddle sauce, which may me sold around here next year if he can get the correct peppers. Otherwise it's crystals


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would urge everyone to get to Joe Patti's a pick up a bottle of Popies and give it a try. It's made by a local!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Try Ladybird and Friends hot sauces. Great stuff, made locally with real ingredients.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

try WTF hot sauce. Its made by a local and tastes amazing on anything for my taste. its hot, but not too hot.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cholula chili garlic.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

*Key West Peppers*

If your in Key West you have to stop and try this store. It is like a bar except with hot sauces. They serve chips along with the different sauces for taste testing before you make a purchase. This is my favorite. 
http://www.peppersofkeywest.com/


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I like eating at Firehouse Subs just to taste all the different hot sauces. There are a few on the counter that aren't fit for human consumption. I put a drop of one on my sandwich and I thought the top of my head was going to come off. I think the name was Insanity something.


Yep, you gotta hold of some Dave's Insanity. Great stuff for adding heat to anything, just gotta be real careful.

I had some Ass in Space that was really tasty. Ran out and too lazy to order any more. 

Google up Hotshotshotsauce.com for a good variety


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I go through a lot of these.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I like eating at Firehouse Subs just to taste all the different hot sauces. There are a few on the counter that aren't fit for human consumption. I put a drop of one on my sandwich and I thought the top of my head was going to come off. I think the name was Insanity something.


That is exactly what happened to me and it resulted in a charity fund raiser since I was called out on it. I remember one person that was projectile hurling after eating a sandwich with this on it:

http://www.hotsauceworld.com/357maddoghot.html


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I just make my own, usually 100% habaneros. But not I have a lot of ghost peppers, Butch T Trinidad scorpions and Morugas growing. Should have some killer sauce soon.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Freedom Outlaw said:


> That is exactly what happened to me and it resulted in a charity fund raiser since I was called out on it. I remember one person that was projectile hurling after eating a sandwich with this on it:
> 
> http://www.hotsauceworld.com/357maddoghot.html


That just doesn't sound like any fun... Think that was what Brent had for the pff hot sauce challenge

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I think this was a forum event... 

We should do another, "Oyster Eating Contest" anyone? We can find a charity. I'll host it at my house... on the west side...

Jim


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

jim t said:


> I've always been a "Tabasco Sauce" guy, cause that's what my Dad used.
> 
> But I flew with a guy recently that carried a bottle of this with him to help flavor airline food.
> 
> ...



Tobasco is the standard by which all the others are measured. Good stuff.

My wife has made hot sauces from our own garden peppers for many years. Jalepeno, Cayenne, made by blending the peppers with some salt and vinegar. She made one called Triple Threat with equal parts jalepeno, cayenne, and tobasco. This was my favorite for many years after my taste for her cayenne recipe wore off. 

One year we had a bumper crop of red jalepeno peppers. These make a great sauce of you can get enough red jalepenos.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I like eating at Firehouse Subs just to taste all the different hot sauces. There are a few on the counter that aren't fit for human consumption. I put a drop of one on my sandwich and I thought the top of my head was going to come off. I think the name was Insanity something.


Dave's Insanity 
Damn hot


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

My head was sweating, reading and looking at this thread !


----------

